# Free WIFI at the Apple Store is great!



## Blake Bowden

Especially for some people...


----------



## C. Banks Barbee

Yes!  Now I'm glad to know I'm not the only one...


----------



## Blake Bowden

c. Banks barbee said:


> yes!  Now i'm glad to know i'm not the only one...


 
lol!!


----------



## turtle

LOL..too funny


----------



## JTM

i'm pretty sure that's a member of sul ross.


----------

